# 2017 Outback Winterization Bypass Valve?



## SEK7169 (Oct 31, 2017)

I am try to see/find if my 2017 Outback 325BH was a Winterization bypass valve. I removed the panel on the left side if the bed to get access to the water pump and one side of the hot water heater. It doesnt appear that there is a bypass valve. Am I missing something here? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in abvance - Steve


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

Are you referring to the bypass valve on the water heater? If so, that valve should be on the back side of the water heater, not near the water pump

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

